# cowboy hat helmet?



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought a helmet that looks like a cowboy hat? Or possibly made one? My question is if they look ridiculous or not. I feel like I would be way more inclined to wear a helmet if it was more stylish and more efficient at keeping the sun out of my eyes.... but mostly for the looks. Any suggestions? I have a relatively small head to start with, would the hat helmet look huge?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never seen anything like that.

A helmet shouldn't be worn because of fashion. Maybe as a secondary reason, but the first and foremost important thing should be protection.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Years ago I saw a hat that was made to be worn over a helmet. Haven't seen it advertised for a long time so it must not have done to well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

They had them, cowboy hat helmets, but they were bulky and didnt sell well iirc.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Troxel used to make a cowboy hat helmet, but I believe they discontinued it, because it wasn't as popular as they thought it would be. They did seem to look a bit bulky. You could try their website to see if they still have them listed on the website._


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Troxel used to make a helmet that looked like a cowboy hat but discontinued it due to lack of sales.

If you just want the sun out of your eyes but a cashel helmet visor.
http://www.vtosaddlery.com/prodimg/cashelvisor.jpg

I have one and it works great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

They made them. They looked really stupid....


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok sounds like they aren't very attractive. Does anyone know of any helmets that are flattering on a small head? I always end up looking like I had a bowling ball on my head with the helmet I have now.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Anything that ISN'T a Troxel...-shudders-


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Anything that ISN'T a Troxel...-shudders-


I can attest to that! my old helmet was troxel UGH ugliest thing EVER


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

snookums said:


> Ok sounds like they aren't very attractive. Does anyone know of any helmets that are flattering on a small head? I always end up looking like I had a bowling ball on my head with the helmet I have now.


I think helmets are sooo unbecoming. I don't care what brand. 

The only thing worse is the look of a traumatic brain injury on anyone. And compound that by the sad faces of their family and friends... 

Embrace the Marvin the Martian and Atom Ant look. 

But, seriously, I think some of the Tipperary's aren't too bad. My youngest has a relatively small head and uses one for schooling.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't wear my hat for fashion, but it has a peak so keeps the sun out of my eyes and also protects my face from the rain 
It's a Harry Hall Legend, perfect shape for my round head :lol:


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Tipperary Sportage!

Tipperary Sportage Helmet - Equestrian Riding Helmets from SmartPak Equine

I say that on every helmet thread, but I love mine! It's light, breaths well, fits my oval head, and HAS A LOW PROFILE.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I really dont care what I look like as long as the hat is safe and fits comfortably


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, you could try these:











Da Brim Helmet Visors, Equestrian Multisport Original

The theory sounds good, but if I was drunk enough to be willing to wear it, I probably wouldn't stay long in the saddle...:shock:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It has been a few years since I got that drunk.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually saw and tried on one of the helmets actually made to be like a cowboy hat. I felt like something out of a cartoon in it! It was HUGE! I will stick with the one I have. It keeps my head safe, no matter what it looks like.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go, the Troxel mushroom helmet










:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am beginning to understand its lack of popularity.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

hmmmmm
Wise Cowboy Hard Hat Helmet 6 PT Ratchet Suspension Black New | eBay


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

snookums said:


> Ok sounds like they aren't very attractive. Does anyone know of any helmets that are flattering on a small head? I always end up looking like I had a bowling ball on my head with the helmet I have now.


I'm convinced all helmets give that effect, and it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine. I also a do a bit of road biking, and, like equestrian helmets, the cheap ones are huge and bulky. BUT, once you get into helmets that are a couple hundred dollars and up, they're significantly more streamlined, have more ventilation, etc., while still offering the same protection as the bulky ones. In equestrian helmets, it seems like they never get any more streamlined at any price point. :-|


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

petitepyromaniac said:


> Tipperary Sportage!
> 
> Tipperary Sportage Helmet - Equestrian Riding Helmets from SmartPak Equine
> 
> I say that on every helmet thread, but I love mine! It's light, breaths well, fits my oval head, and HAS A LOW PROFILE.


I have this exact same helmet and *I love it* too!

I also have a small head (6 3/4 hat size) and it does not look big on me at all!












As far as the original question, I would have never bought their cowboy hat helmets because they looked even more dumb than just a helmet.

And I'm really not too concerned how my helmet looks when I am protecting my head.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've reached the age where cute girls compliment my horse...and leave me out of it. :-x Don't know if it is the bifocals or my prosperous physique. So I spray sunscreen on my ears and neck and put a helmet on.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

:lol: "prosperous physique" I am keeping that it my mental roledex for a halter bred gelding's name. :lol: Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

Well.... I guess im better off safe in a regular helmet than safe and ridiculous in one of those hat helmets. Booooo


----------

